# Home Power Cable for GPS unit



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have my Simrad setup to run at home. Got a Simrad power cable and a Radio Shack 12v 3amp power supply. Just connected the Simrad power cord to the terminals and leave it connected. To run the Simrad at home I disconnect it from my console, connect the power cord connector to the Simrad and plug in the power supply. Functions perfectly.


----------



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)

If you have a 12v drill battery and spade connectors, this could work. Did this once but for a smaller screen hummingbird and worked fairly well. Not sure of the power consumption on the lowrance but in a pinch a cordless drill battery works.


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> I have my Simrad setup to run at home. Got a Simrad power cable and a Radio Shack 12v 3amp power supply. Just connected the Simrad power cord to the terminals and leave it connected. To run the Simrad at home I disconnect it from my console, connect the power cord connector to the Simrad and plug in the power supply. Functions perfectly.


Thank you! I think I can do this, will give it a try.


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

SeaWave said:


> If you have a 12v drill battery and spade connectors, this could work. Did this once but for a smaller screen hummingbird and worked fairly well. Not sure of the power consumption on the lowrance but in a pinch a cordless drill battery works.


Thanks, I think this would work. My cordless drill and batteries are 18v, so will probably try a 12 v power adapter and extra power cord.


----------

